# قراءات يومية مقابلة بين العهدين - للحياة والخبرة



## aymonded (21 يوليو 2012)

قراءة اليوم 21-7-2012
 [متى 1: 23] هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا
[إشعياء 7: 14] ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل 
[إشعياء 8: 8، 10] ويندفق إلى يهوذا، يفيض ويعبر، يبلغ العنق، ويكون بسط جناحيه ملء عرض بلادك يا عمانوئيل... تشاوروا مشورة فتبطل، تكلموا كلمة فلا تقوم، لأن الله معنا.​


----------



## aymonded (22 يوليو 2012)

قراءة اليوم 22-7-2012
 [متى 2: 6]  وأنت يا بيت لحم أرض يهوذا، لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا، لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي إسرائيل.
[ميخا 5: 2] أما أنتِ يا بيت لحم افراتة، وأنتِ صغيرة، أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا، فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل.
[يوحنا 7: 42] ألم يقل الكتاب أنه من نسل داود ومن بيت لحم القرية التي كان داود فيها يأتي المسيح.


----------



## aymonded (24 يوليو 2012)

قراءة اليوم 24-7-2012
[متى 2: 15] وكان هناك إلى وفاة هيرودس لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل من مصر دعوت ابني.
[هوشع 11: 1] لما كان إسرائيل غُلاماً احببته ومن مصر دعوت ابني.
​


----------



## aymonded (25 يوليو 2012)

قراءة اليوم 25-7-2012
[متى 2: 16-18]  حينئذٍ لما رأى هيرودس أن المجوس سخروا به غضب جداً، فأرسل وقتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم وفي كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس. حينئذٍ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: صوت سمع في الرامة نوح و بكاء وعويل كثير، راحيل تبكي على أولادها ولا تُريد أن تتعزى لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين.
[إرميا 31: 15 -17]  هكذا قال الرب: صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مُرّ: راحيل تبكي على أولادها وتأبى أن تتعزى عن أولادها لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين. هكذا قال الرب: أمنعي صوتك عن البكاء وعينيك عن الدموع لأنه يوجد جزاء لعملك يقول الرب فيرجعون من أرض العدو. ويوجد رجاء لآخرتك يقول الرب فيرجع الأبناء إلى تخمهم.


----------



## aymonded (26 يوليو 2012)

قراءة اليوم 26-7-2012
[متى 3: 1-6] وفي تلك الأيام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز في برية اليهودية. قائلاً: توبوا لأنه قد أقترب ملكوت السماوات. فإن هذا هو الذي قيل عنه بإشعياء النبي القائل: صوت صارخ في البرية أعدوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة. ويوحنا هذا كان لباسه من وبرّ الإبل وعلى حقويه منطقة من جلد وكان طعامه جراداً وعسلاً برياً. حينئذ خرج إليه أورشليم وكل اليهودية وجميع الكورة المحيطة بالأردن. واعتمدوا منه في الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم.

[إشعياء 40: 1-5] عزوا عزوا شعبي يقول إلهكم. طيبوا قلب أورشليم ونادوها بإن جهادها قد كمل، أن إثمها قد عفي عنه، أنها قد قبلت من يد الرب ضعفين عن كل خطاياها. صوت صارخ في البرية أعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلاً لإلهنا. كل وطاء يرتفع وكل جبل وأكمة ينخفض ويصير المعوج مستقيماً والعراقيب سهلاً. فيُعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر جميعاً، لأن فم الرب تكلم.


----------



## aymonded (27 يوليو 2012)

قراءة اليوم 27-7-2012

[متى 4: 1-4] ثم أُصعد يسوع إلى البرية من الروح ليُجرب من إبليس. فبعدما صام أربعين نهاراً و أربعين ليلة جاع أخيراً. فتقدم إليه المُجرب وقال له إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزاً. فأجاب وقال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله. ​ 
[تثنية 8: 1-6] جميع الوصايا التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم تحفظون لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتكثروا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي أقسم الرب لآبائكم. وتتذكر كل الطريق التي فيها سار بك الرب إلهك هذه الأربعين سنة في القفر لكي يذلك ويُجربك ليعرف ما في قلبك أتحفظ وصاياه أم لا. فأذلك وأجاعك وأطعمك المن الذي لم تكن تعرفه ولا عرفه آبائك لكي يُعلمك أنه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل ما يخرج من فم الرب يحيا الإنسان. ثيابك لم تُبلى عليك ورجلك لم تتورم هذه الأربعين سنة. فاعلم في قلبك أنه كما يؤدب الإنسان ابنه قد أدبك الرب إلهك. واحفظ وصايا الرب إلهك لتسلك في طرقه وتتقيه. 
​


----------



## aymonded (28 يوليو 2012)

قراءة اليوم 28-7-2012
 [متى 4: 5-11]  ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل. وقال له: إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك. قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضاً لا تُجرب الرب إلهك. ثم أخذه أيضاً إبليس الى جبلٍ عالِ جداً وأراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها. وقال له أُعطيك هذه جميعها أن خررت وسجدت لي. حينئذ قال له يسوع أذهب يا شيطان لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد. ثم تركه إبليس وإذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه.


[مزمور 91: 9-13]  لأنك قلت أنت يا رب ملجأي جعلت العُلي مسكنك. لا يُلاقيك شرّ ولا تدنو ضربة من خيمتك. لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك. على الأيدي يحملونك لئلا تُصدم بحجر رجلك. على الأسد والصل تطأ، الشبل والثعبان تدوس.

​ [تثنية 6: 14-17] لا تسيروا وراء آلهة أُخرى من آلهة الأمم التي حولكم. لأن الرب إلهكم إله غيور في وسطكم لئلا يحمى غضب الرب إلهكم عليكم فيبيدكم عن وجه الأرض. لا تجربوا الرب إلهكم كما جربتموه في مسة. احفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم وشهاداته وفرائضه التي أوصاكم بها.​


----------



## aymonded (30 يوليو 2012)

قراءة اليوم 30-7-2012
 [متى 4: 13-17] وترك الناصرة وأتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم. لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل. أرض زبولون وأرض نفتاليم طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم. الشعب الجالس في ظلمة أبصر نوراً عظيماً والجالسون في كورة الموت وظلاله أشرق عليهم نور. من ذلك الزمان ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات.

[إشعياء 9: 1- 7] ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما أهان الزمان الأول أرض زبولون وأرض نفتالي، يُكرم الأخير طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم. الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نوراً عظيماً، الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور. أكثرت الأمة عظمت لها الفرح، يفرحون أمامك كالفرح في الحصاد، كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة. لأن نير ثقله وعصا كتفه وقضيب مُسِّخره كسرتهن كما في يوم مديان. لأن كل سلاح المتسلح في الوغى وكل رداء مدحرج في الدماء يكون للحريق مأكلاً للنار. لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونُعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويُدعى اسمه عجيباً مُشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام. لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته ليُثبتها ويُعضدها بالحق والبر من الآن إلى الأبد، غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا. [ وأجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه فيفتح وليس من يغلق ويغلق وليس من يفتح ] (إشعياء 22: 22)


----------



## aymonded (2 أغسطس 2012)

قراءة اليوم 2-8-2012
 [ متى 4: 21 - 24 ] قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكون مستوجب الحكم ومن قال لأخيه رقاً (تافه) يكون مستوجب المجمع ومن قال يا أحمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم. فأن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح وهُناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك. فاترك هُناك قُربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك وحينئذ تعال وقدم قُربانك. 

[ خروج 20: 13 ]؛ [ تثنية 5: 17 ] لا تقتل

[رسالة يعقوب 1: 19- 27 ] إذاً يا إخوتي الأحباء ليكن كل إنسان مُسرعاً في الاستماع مبطئاً في التكلم، مبطئاً في الغضب. لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع برّ الله.  لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شرّ فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسكم. ولكن كونوا عاملين بالكلمة لا سامعين فقط خادعين نفوسكم. لأنه أن كان أحد سامعاً للكلمة وليس عاملاً فذاك يُشبه رجُلاً ناظراً وجه خلقته في مرآة. فأنه نظر ذاته ومضى وللوقت نسي ما هو. ولكن من اطلع على الناموس الكامل، ناموس الحرية، وثبت، وصار ليس سامعاً ناسياً، بل عاملاً بالكلمة فهذا يكون مغبوطاً في عمله. أن كان أحد فيكم يظن أنه دين وليس يلجم لسانه بل يخدع قلبه فديانة هذا باطلة. الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الآب هي هذه افتقاد اليتامى والأرامل في ضيقتهم وحفظ الإنسان نفسه بلا دنس من العالم.


----------



## aymonded (6 أغسطس 2012)

قراءة اليوم 6-8-2012
 [ متى 5: 27 - 30 ] قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لا تزن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن كل من ينظر إلى إمرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه. فأن كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها والقها عنك لانه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يُلقى جسدك كله في جُهنم. وأن كانت يدك اليُمنى تُعثرك فاقطعها والقها عنك لأنه خيرٌ لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يُلقى جسدك كله في جهنم.

[ خروج 20: 14؛ تثنية 5: 18 ] لا تزن


كتبت إليكم في الرسالة أن لا تُخالطوا الزناة (1كورنثوس  5:  9)
لأن هذه هي إرادة الله قداستكم أن تمتنعوا عن الزنا (1تسالونيكي  4:  3)
ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله (عبرانيين  13:  4)
أيها الزناة والزواني أما تعلمون أن محبة العالم عداوة لله فمن أراد أن يكون مُحباً للعالم فقد صار عدواً لله (يعقوب  4:  4)
وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الاوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني (رؤية  21:  8)
لأن خارجاً (خارج الملكوت) الكلاب والسحرة والزناة والقتلة وعبدة الاوثان وكل من يحب ويصنع كذبا (رؤية  22:  15)


----------



## aymonded (7 أغسطس 2012)

قراءة اليوم 7-8-2012
[ متى 5: 31 - 32 ] وقيل من طلق إمرأته فليُعطها كتاب طلاق. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن من طلق إمراته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني ومن يتزوج مطلقة فأنه يزني.

[ تثنية 24: 1 - 5 ] إذا أخذ رجل إمراة وتزوج بها فأن لم تجد نعمة في عينيه لأنه وجد فيها عيب شيء وكتب لها كتاب طلاق ودفعه إلى يدها وأطلقها من بيته. ومتى خرجت من بيته ذهبت وصارت لرجل آخر. فأن أبغضها الرجل الأخير وكتب لها كتاب طلاق ودفعه إلى يدها وأطلقها من بيته أو إذا مات الرجل الأخير الذي اتخذها له زوجة. لا يقدر زوجها الأول الذي طلقها أن يعود يأخُذها لتصير له زوجة بعد أن تنجست لأن ذلك رجس لدى الرب، فلا تجلب خطية على الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً. إذا اتخذ رجل إمراة جديدة فلا يخرج في الجند ولا يحمل عليه أمرٌ ما، حُراً يكون في بيته سنة واحدة ويسر إمراته التي أخذها.

 [ متى 19: 3 - 9 ؛ وأنظر مرقس 10: 1 - 12 ] وجاء إليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل أن يُطلق إمرأته لكل سبب. فأجاب وقال لهم أما قراتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً وأُنثى. وقال من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأُمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً. إذاً ليسا بعد إثنين بل جسد واحد، فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان. قالوا له فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يُعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلق. قال لهم أن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تُطلقوا نساءكم ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا. وأقول لكم أن من طلق إمراته إلا بسبب الزنى وتزوج بأخرى يزني والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني.

[ تكوين 1: 27؛ تكوين 2: 21 - 24 ] فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكراً وأُنثى خلقهم ...
فأوقع الرب الإله سباتاً على آدم فنام فأخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحماً. وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التي أخذها من آدم إمرأة وأحضرها إلى آدم. فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي، هذه تُدعى إمرأة لأنها من إمرء أُخذت. لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأُمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكونان جسداً واحداً.
​


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2012)

قراءة اليوم 12-8-2012
[ متى 5: 38 - 42 ] سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضاً. ومن أراد أن يُخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضاً. ومن سخرك ميلاً واحداً فاذهب معه اثنين. من سألك فاعطه ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده.

[ خروج 21: 24 - 25 ] وعيناً بعين وسناً بسن ويداً بيد ورجلاً برجل. وكياً بكي وجرحاً بجرح ورضاً برض. (كان الكلام هنا من جهة القضاء، لا ينفذه أي إنسان بيده)

[ لاويين 21: 17 - 20 ] وإذا أمات أحد إنساناً فأنه يُقتل. ومن أمات بهيمة يعوض عنها نفساً بنفس. وإذا أحدث إنسان في قريبه عيباً فكما فعل كذلك يُفعل به: كسرٌ بكسر وعينٌ بعين وسنٌ بسن، كما أحدث عيباً في الإنسان كذلك يحدُث فيه.

 [ تثنية 19: 16 - 21 ] إذا قام شاهد زور على إنسان ليشهد عليه بزيغ. يقف الرجلان اللذان بينهما الخصومة أمام الرب، أمام الكهنة والقضاة الذين يكونون في تلك الأيام. فأن فحص القضاة جيدا وإذا الشاهد شاهد كاذب قد شهد بالكذب على أخيه. فافعلوا به كما نوى أن يفعل بأخيه فتنزعون الشر من وسطكم. ويسمع الباقون فيخافون ولا يعودون يفعلون مثل ذلك الأمر الخبيث في وسطك. لا تشفق عينك، نفس بنفس عين بعين سن بسن يد بيد رجل برجل.


----------

